# Patina Copper



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I am making a table with a copper top. I would like to give the copper a green patina. I can find formulas on the internet where I need to buy this chemical and that chemical but can't find anything good. Anyone have any suggestions on a kit that I can buy or a simple formula?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

You make a solution of vinegar, salt and ammonia. Mix 1 cup of vinegar, 2-4 T salt (this is not an exact science) and maybe a quarter cup ammonia.
Does your copper have any laquer on it ? REMOVE that first.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Beer will work 
Don't pour the beer on the copper, just drink it and pee on the copper. Human urine is used by the pros when making repairs on antique copper roofs, etc.
*THEY SAY*


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a friend in Indiana that does metal art sculpture. He recommends urine to give the copper a patina. You can also add heat and salt to give different results.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I am drawing the line. I am not tarnishing any of my copper.
Aren't you all saying the same thing. So take your poison.
Happy tarnishing.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Check out sculptnouveau.com for patina solutions.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to do a lot of copper sculpture about 20 years ago. Keep in mind that most of the fast aging processes are a bit fragile. They may be dusty or flakey. This is because, unlike a natural aging process, your surface penetration is next to nothing. This is why an artificial patina needs a seal coat of some type. I usually used laquer.

Generally speaking, the faster a patina is formed, the more fragile it is. For indoor pieces this may be a non-issue and it's perfectly valid to fast-age and seal. For outdoor pieces, I looked at the patina process as simply getting a head start on the natural aging. Outdoors got no sealer of any kind. You let the copper go in its own direction and it changes over time.

So INdoors you can get some really striking color variations and "freeze" them with a seal coat. You can get deep, rich browns, the traditional green or green-blue, even reds. OUTdoors with no seal coat you're going to get a more even coloration over the whole piece and it will be based on the environment. Typically, the outdoor copper goes green, but I've seen a couple pieces go more of a deep brown with streaks of green.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I ended up grinding up salt to a really fine powder then putting it on the copper, covering it with cheese cloth and poring amonia over it. I wrapped it in plastic and let it sit for about three weeks. It came out pretty good but you are right, it is a bit flaky and will need a seal coat which I am fine with because it is an indoor peace.

-AG


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I recall solutions available in stained-glass supply stores for antiquing the copper foil.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

My neighbor just built a new home witha copper roof section. She does NOT want it to age. Go figure!


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Table salt ground up fine and Ammonia, put cheese cloth on it, wrapped it in syranwrap for about 3 weeks.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you trying to have us believe that no peeing was involved?


> ?!!!!!


??


----------

